# HGVC - Good Deal?



## wiks10 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hello,  I just got a deal for Gold 5800 Points for 2900.00

Do you thisnk that this is a good price?

Thanks

C


----------



## levatino (Apr 6, 2010)

what Resort and what's the MF?  I have seen Bay Club go for less (affiliate with higher maintenance fees).  If its the Vegas unit (lower fees) you did good.  If its Orlando, I say you came out above average.


----------



## wiks10 (Apr 6, 2010)

levatino said:


> what resort and what's the MF?



SeaWorld and MF are 900


----------



## levatino (Apr 6, 2010)

$2,900 complete is a great deal.

See this as a reference:
http://cgi.ebay.com/HGVC-at-Sea-Wor...Timeshares?hash=item3efd71cc6a#ht_1134wt_1165


----------



## wiks10 (Apr 6, 2010)

The Family Wanted the 3BR and the MF were not that much more so I said its better to have them happy for a few bucks more


----------



## levatino (Apr 6, 2010)

Congrats.  Is it $2900 complete with 2010 use?  Anyone know if it will pass ROFR?


----------



## wiks10 (Apr 6, 2010)

No first use is 2011


----------



## levatino (Apr 6, 2010)

Congrats, how did ya get it at such a steal?


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 6, 2010)

wiks10 said:


> SeaWorld and MF are 900


Not quite accurate.  I own a Seaworld 3BR, and the 2010 fees were:

$789.71  Operating fee
$167.52  Reserve fee
$222.67  Real Estate taxes

Total 2010 MF:  $1,179.90

I own OVS II -- I know that OVS I (the first phase) have slightly different MFs, but not _that _much.  You might want to confirm which phase it is and the actual _total _maintenance fees.

Bottom line: I think your deal is decent, but being Gold you are paying about $0.20/point in maintenance fees, vs. $0.14 for a Platinum ownership, or 45% more per point _every year_.  For a longer term ownership, that really adds up.

Kurt


----------



## wiks10 (Apr 6, 2010)

PigsDad said:


> Not quite accurate.  I own a Seaworld 3BR, and the 2010 fees were:
> 
> $789.71  Operating fee
> $167.52  Reserve fee
> ...



yeah i was a little off on the MF according to the contract its 
935 MF 
117 Taxes

That comes out to 30% higher that platinum

But really what does Platinum ownership give me over Gold besides diffrent dates.


----------



## levatino (Apr 6, 2010)

you are still $127 a year off, if i subtract correctly.


----------



## wiks10 (Apr 6, 2010)

levatino said:


> you are still $127 a year off, if i subtract correctly.



What do you mean off?

Is the contract wrong?


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 6, 2010)

levatino said:


> you are still $127 a year off, if i subtract correctly.


It looks like wiks10 is buying an OVS I property (first phase, Seaworld).  The MFs are a bit different than the second phase, especially the taxes.

Kurt


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 6, 2010)

wiks10 said:


> yeah i was a little off on the MF according to the contract its
> 935 MF
> 117 Taxes
> 
> ...


I assume that is an OVS I property -- even better deal.  The dates don't mean a thing unless you are planning to make a Home Season reservation, and there is no need to do that w/ Seaworld as there is always good availability there.

I just wanted to point out that even though the initial purchase price is lower, you end up paying extra every year for your points because you get 5800 points per year vs. 8400 points with a Platinum week.  Given the low price that you are buying it at, the breakeven point is probably several years out, however.

BTW, comparing apples to apples, you will still pay 45% more for MF/point than an owner of a 3BR _OVS I _Platinum.

Kurt


----------



## wiks10 (Apr 6, 2010)

PigsDad said:


> I assume that is an OVS I property -- even better deal.  The dates don't mean a thing unless you are planning to make a Home Season reservation, and there is no need to do that w/ Seaworld as there is always good availability there.
> 
> I just wanted to point out that even though the initial purchase price is lower, you end up paying extra every year for your points because you get 5800 points per year vs. 8400 points with a Platinum week.  Given the low price that you are buying it at, the breakeven point is probably several years out, however.
> 
> ...



Kurt,

As i am new to HGVC I want to say thanks for all that new info, its hard to really get it all to sink in even after reading all the HGVC posts for months.

Chris


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 6, 2010)

wiks10 said:


> ...Its hard to really get it all to sink in even after reading all the HGVC posts for months.



Wait till you get your Members Guide. Then you'll really be confused. 
_But its also got some really nifty photos to look at._


----------



## JM48 (Apr 6, 2010)

It should pass ROFR. My 5000 pts. Gold at Karen Ave. in LV  which I paid $2700.00 for passed.


JM


----------



## logan115 (Apr 7, 2010)

JM48 said:


> It should pass ROFR. My 5000 pts. Gold at Karen Ave. in LV  which I paid $2700.00 for passed.
> 
> 
> JM



How long ago was that if you don't mind my asking, and is that annual or EOY ?  HGVC is something that I'm seriously considering as our second system to compliment DVC.  I've seen some auctions end at ebay at ridiculously low prices ($0-$2K) but assumed they would be ROFRd.  Haven't been able to find much recent ROFR data for HGVC but thought that 5000 pt EOY packages were going for around $2500 and annual packages were closer to $4-$5K.  If 5000 pt packages are clearling ROFR at under $3K that puts HGVC back up at the top of my list as I've been focusing more on some other options give the $5K price tag that I had been thinking of for HGVC.  

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## wiks10 (Apr 7, 2010)

logan115 said:


> How long ago was that if you don't mind my asking, and is that annual or EOY ?  HGVC is something that I'm seriously considering as our second system to compliment DVC.  I've seen some auctions end at ebay at ridiculously low prices ($0-$2K) but assumed they would be ROFRd.  Haven't been able to find much recent ROFR data for HGVC but thought that 5000 pt EOY packages were going for around $2500 and annual packages were closer to $4-$5K.  If 5000 pt packages are clearling ROFR at under $3K that puts HGVC back up at the top of my list as I've been focusing more on some other options give the $5K price tag that I had been thinking of for HGVC.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Chris



Mines Every Year and it was this month.  So I hope that helps


----------



## logan115 (Apr 7, 2010)

wiks10 said:


> Mines Every Year and it was this month.  So I hope that helps



Have you already passed ROFR ?

Chris


----------



## JM48 (Apr 7, 2010)

I bought mine in Dec. on e bay. It passed about 2 months ago.
 It is every year.

JM


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 7, 2010)

A couple of things:

- 2 years ago, gold season at Orlando & Vegas were selling at over $1/pt  Now it looks like the ebay prices are around $0.50/pt

- HGVC is one of only a handful of TS companies which are still buying back TS thru ROFR. So this may or may not pass ROFR. 

BUT look at this: a HGVC TS selling for >$20K is now 80% discounted on resale. What a deal!!


----------



## logan115 (Apr 7, 2010)

This is great news for folks like me contemplating a HGVC purchase.  I like the idea of owning in a mini-system vs an independent for some of the security and options that it provides.  To be honest, *wood frightens me a bit with the rising MFs and limitations on what gets deposited, Marriott's seem like they're a bit out more than what I'm looking to spend and don't exchange into RCI, and while I like some of the properties Wyndham has, it seems like we'd be pretty limited in what we could get if we wanted to exchange thru RCI.

May be getting ahead of myself here, but as a HGVC owner if you chose to use SFX do you get to chose the week that gets deposited, or does HGVC choose on your behalf ?

To the OP, sorry for going OT.

Chris


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 7, 2010)

logan115 said:


> May be getting ahead of myself here, but as a HGVC owner if you chose to use SFX do you get to chose the week that gets deposited, or does HGVC choose on your behalf ?


If you use SFX (or any independent exchange company), you make a reservation yourself and then give that week to the exchange company.  HGVC is not involved with the transaction at all.

Kurt


----------



## TavandKelly (Apr 15, 2010)

Just a question for you pros...

The TUG marketplace has some dirt cheap places for sale.  Are they scams, or legit?   Some dude is selling 8.4k points for $5k at Waikoloa, which seems rediculus.   From when I read these boards originally, it seemed TUG was more reliable than e-bay, but a tad more expensive... based on the postings there right now, it is way cheaper than ebay.  Any thoughts?


----------



## JDHPE (Apr 16, 2010)

TavandKelly said:


> Just a question for you pros...
> 
> The TUG marketplace has some dirt cheap places for sale.  Are they scams, or legit?   Some dude is selling 8.4k points for $5k at Waikoloa, which seems rediculus.   From when I read these boards originally, it seemed TUG was more reliable than e-bay, but a tad more expensive... based on the postings there right now, it is way cheaper than ebay.  Any thoughts?



I just successfully completed a purchase from the TUG marketplace Bargain Basement (not HGVC) directly with the seller and it went very well - not a scam at all.

However, as the saying goes "prior results are no guarantee of future performance" ... happy shopping!


----------



## wiks10 (Apr 21, 2010)

logan115 said:


> Have you already passed ROFR ?
> 
> Chris



Passed ROFR and is now in the final steps of closing


----------



## brp (Apr 21, 2010)

wiks10 said:


> Passed ROFR and is now in the final steps of closing



Congrats!

I find this amusing. We're working on a deal through HGVC (probably better than resale for us) and sent the payment March 22...and still waiting for things to process. Yours is resale and started later, and is moving along. I know with DVC, the direct approach (which we did not do) is considerably faster than resale. HGVC seems very slow in this regard.

Cheers.


----------



## wiks10 (Apr 27, 2010)

*It official*

Just received this email !!!

_We have closed on the purchase of your timeshare.

Your deed has been sent to recording. Recording takes approximately 2 weeks.
As soon as we have the recorded deed back we will send it to you._

Like to thank Karina Warner at TRCS, Inc. for the smothest closing ever 
and Lisa Ewer (Licensed Real Estate Agent) at The Kozlowski Timeshare Team for the great deal.

I am now an HGVC owner


----------



## JonathanIT (Apr 27, 2010)

wiks10 said:


> I am now an HGVC owner


Congrats!!   

I think you will be very happy with HGVC; if it's anywhere near as much as I enjoy it... then you will love it!!

I see that you are DVC... I am still contemplating a small DVC contract to supplement my HGVC membership (I am a big Disney nut).  But it is so hard to convince myself I need it with the great reservations I have been able to get at DVC through RCI.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Apr 28, 2010)

*May not need DVC*

Hi JonathanIT- I own at two different DVC resorts: SSR and OKW (I prefer the condo style rather than the hotel affiliated resorts - they seem more restful to me). I would not buy DVC again. I have been able to trade into DVC for a lot less using my other TSs through RCI.

I have used one week each from my South Africa time share for a 1 BR at Beach Club (June 2010) and a 1 BR at OKW (September 2010). I also traded into Wyndham Bonnet Creek (December 2010). I used DVC points to add Sat and Sun evenings to make the DVC stays into 9 day stays instead of 7. 

I love my DVC points. I purchased originally in 1994 and I have really enjoyed the vacations that I have taken. So I am glad that I purchased, I just don't think that it is necessary if you can travel shoulder or off-season. There seems to be plenty of availability through RCI.

elaine


----------

